# Is this a miner bee?



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

I hope the photo works. Found these on Dutch clover. My honey bees won't work Dutch clover while the sweet clover is still blooming.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Not a miner bee. Might be a volucella which is a type of hover fly.


----------

